# &quot;Hilfe&quot; PC/HArdware (Kauf tipps)



## LUAN69 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich will mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen mein Budget: 2000 euro. Ich möchte ihn hauptsächlich fürs Gamen benützen.. hoffe ich bekomm gute kaufvorschläge, weil ich mich schon seit längerem mit meinem jetzigen PC quäle. Ich habe mir bis jetzt immer den übelsten rotz gekauft da ich echt keine ahnung vom Hardware kauf habe deshalb bitte ich euch Hilft mir,  Bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!

MFG.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

Guck dir mal zB diesen Thread an http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9348726-gaming-pc-um-die-1200a.html  und dazu auch meine Anmerkungen. Viel mehr auszugeben macht an sich keinen Sinn - bei Deinem Budget könntest du aber sogar eine GTX 980 Ti mit reinnehmen, die ist ca 40% schneller, ABER kostet halt auch 350€ mehr - da würde ich eher nur eine GTX 970 oder R9 390 nehmen und früher dann halt aufrüsten, denn wenn du in 1-2 Jahren ne neue Karte für wieder 350€ holst, dürfte die schon stärker als eine GTX 980 Ti sein. Zudem kommen dieses Jahr auch neue Grafikkartengenerationen raus, die interessant werden können.

Dann könntest du natürlich auch größere Laufwerke nehmen, also zB 2TB Festplatte und ne SSD mit 480-512GB statt nur 240-256GB. 

UND wenn du übertakten willst, dann nimm einen Core i7-6700k und ein Board mit Z170-Chipsatz für 120-160€. 

Gehäuse: da kannst du natürlich auch je nach Geschmack was ganz anderes nehmen.


----------



## LUAN69 (26. Januar 2016)

Servus ich hab mal einen screenshot gemacht. passt des alles? https://gyazo.com/b2846bd32628d0ab85c101727e4abb21


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

Also, da fehlt aber natürlich noch was    aber vom Prinzip her passt es nur: du hast da jetzt ein MINI-ITX-Board ausgesucht - das wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn du ein sehr sehr kleines Gehäuse nimmst. Da solltest du lieber ATX oder mATX nehmen, denn bei mini-ITX zahlst du immer noch einiges drauf dafür, dass die da so viel Technik auf kleinem Platz unterbringen. 

zB das hier könntest du nehmen, da gibt es sogar noch 25€ Cashback von MSI MSI Z170A Krait Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel oder wenn es schwarz-rot sein soll, dann zB MSI Z170A Gaming M3 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel ebenfalls 25€ Cashback. Oder auch das hier Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel  oder dieses ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual da bekommst du assassins creed syndicate dazu.


Beim RAM kannst du aber vlt direkt 16GB nehmen, und evlt. auch was mehr Takt, das kann beim Übertakten durchaus was bringen - bei Skylake soll das dann die Leistung doch noch etwas verbessern. zB den hier 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit oder (der gleiche, den du rausgesucht hast, nur halt 2x8GB) 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual   oder etwas mehr Takt 8633825 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX  oder noch schneller, aber mehr als so einen würde ichr nicht nehmen: 8636225 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V rot und auch da aufpassen, wie das mit dem CPU-Kühler ist, denn für die CPU müsstest du fürs Übertakten nen recht guten, großen Kühler nehmen, nicht nur den Ben Nevis. Einer für 40-60€, Sythe Mugen 4, Thermalright Macho HR-02 oder einen der Dark Rocks von be quiet


----------



## LUAN69 (27. Januar 2016)

ich hab jetzt das alles dazu https://gyazo.com/b23d6d25520d8bf83220c0af6ce8b848 . netzteil und einen lüfter bräuchte ich noch? ich hab mir letzes jahr nen Dark rock pro 3 geholt aber wenn du meinst er reicht nicht aus dann würde ich einen anderen holen mfg graka werde ich noch meine alte gtx 960 twin frozr 4gb benützen. Nochmals vielen dank!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

LUAN69 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt das alles dazu https://gyazo.com/b23d6d25520d8bf83220c0af6ce8b848 . netzteil und einen lüfter bräuchte ich noch? ich hab mir letzes jahr nen Dark rock pro 3 geholt aber wenn du meinst er reicht nicht aus dann würde ich einen anderen holen mfg graka werde ich noch meine alte gtx 960 twin frozr 4gb benützen. Nochmals vielen dank!


  der dark rock pro 3 ist mehr als genug, kein Problem. Bei der SSD brauchst du das "starter Kit" an sich nicht - die normale Version wäre ein paar Euro günstiger, geb mal in die Suche MZ-75E500B ein. 

Netzteile kannst du viele nehmen - bei mindfactory mal "ab 500W" und dann bei den weiteren filtern vlt noch modular und/oder teilmodular wählen, dann mal nach Preis ordnen und Dir was zwischen 60 und 100 Euro raussuchen. Die teureren sind meist effizienter, d.h. die ziehen weniger Strom aus der Steckdose als weniger effiziente Modelle, wenn der PC eine Leistung XY anfordert. zb ein Modell von Be Quiet, Corsair, Seasonic oder so.

Lüfter hat das Gehäuse von be quiet an sich schon genug. Wenn, dann würde ich vlt noch einen zweiten 140mm-Lüfter für vorne kaufen, der sehr langsam dreht, und der vorinstallierte kann dann auch langsam drehen. Dann liefern beide zusammen trotzdem mehr als genug Luft. Und den Lüfter kannst du auch testweise "oben" in der Decke "Luft rausblasend" einbauen, ob das vlt sogar mehr bringt als den vorne einzubauen. Aber an sich reichen die beiden schon enthaltenen Lüfter aus. Nur wenn du mal übertaktest und dann merkst, dass es doch was warm wird, könntest du nachlegen.


Hast du noch SATA-Kabel über? Denn es kann sein, dass beim Mainboard nur 2 dabei sind, und wenn du DVD + SSD + HDD hast, brauchst du halt 3 Kabel. Kannst ja auch bei MSI mal schauen, ob da was zum Lieferumfang steht.


----------



## LUAN69 (27. Januar 2016)

in meinem altem rechner habe ich ein "SL-700" 700w netzeil kann ich das behalten oder lieber ein neues? und bezüglich der sata kabel ich hab keine ahnung ob ich noch kabel habe aber ich werde nur die ssd verwenden HDD brauch ich nicht und mein altes laufwerk behalte ich auch noch


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

Hast du dieses hier: http://geizhals.de/inter-tech-energon-sl-700w-700w-atx-2-2-88882052-a541661.html  ? Das wäre eher Chinaböller-Schrott, das kann nicht viel taugen, wenn es angeblich 700W für nicht mal 40€ bietet...  das sind "Augenwischer"-Modelle, die werben mit etwas, was sie stabil sicher nicht schaffen, Vermutlich würde es zwar ausreichen, aber ich würde so gute Hardware wie die, die du im Sinn hast, niemals mit einem Billignetzteil verbinden, das wäre so, als ziehst du auf nen Porsche irgendwelche China-Reifen für 30€/Stück drauf...  auch wegen der Effizienz, die ist bei dem Billigmodell nämlich mies, da verbrätst du Strom, nur weil da schlechte Bauteile eingebaut sind, die den Strom ineffizient in den PC weiterleiten.

 50€ für 500W wären seriös, oder 60-90€ für 500-600W und dabei noch modular.


----------



## LUAN69 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo Herbboy,

ich habe mir das jetzt bestellt. ->  https://gyazo.com/a74d235a3a4405d1760257893445543c 

ich hoffe das passt so. danke nochmals für alles


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2016)

Sieht gut aus, kannst ja mal Bescheid geben, wie es so läuft


----------



## LUAN69 (3. Februar 2016)

Hey wollte nur mal feedback geben, der pc kam am samstag schon und er ist richtig geil danke man hört sich innem halben jahr wieder wenn ich ne krasse grafikkarte brauche bis die tage wiedersehn. MFG


----------

